# Polishing the feed ramp



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have several automatic handguns and I want to polish their feed ramps.

I know how to break each gun down, so that's not the advise I need.

Can anyone tell me what to use and the steps that they take to do a good job of feed ramp polishing?

i.e. do you use a dremel tool or do it by hand - what grain wet / dry sand paper do you use (or do you use wet / dry sand paper at all)

Thanks in advance for your help.

:smt1099


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think you want to use any sandpaper. You want to polish...not sand.

You probably can use the cloth wheel and use jewelers rouge or metal polish.

BUT I AM NOT AN EXPERT...just my thoughts IF I ever attempt to do it myself.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

A Dremel tool with a cloth polishing bit and some Brasso.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Flitz Polish or Mother's Mag Wheel Polish is good for that type of work. Careful with a dremmel, no grinding. I just use my finger and a cotton cloth.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I used Flitz and nothing else. I doubt that I did a pro gunsmith-level job but it looks pretty good to me. The polish job from the Flitz cleans up easily, too - I just use a little Clenzoil on a cotton rag and it cleans right up.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Are they malfunctioning in any way? If not, I wouldn't polish anything. Sometimes, fixing something isn't really fixing it.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> Are they malfunctioning in any way? If not, I wouldn't polish anything. Sometimes, fixing something isn't really fixing it.


mans got a point. polishing is really removing a VERY small amount of metal from the feed ramp. too much of it over time will likely simulate the ramping of thousands of rounds. with enough elbow grease and use the weapon might eventually turn out to have a rough time feeding where as had you never polished it this mightn't have happened. this is highly theoretical mind you, I've never heard of a feed ramp becoming worn out, simply pointing out that removing metal is easy, putting it back is not.

the way your feed ramp is now is likely perfect, or near to perfect. wear will polish it as time goes on, beyond that is probably unnecessary.

and on a molecular level oil will "stick" to your feed ramp a little better as is than as polished, meaning less greater protection to a weapon that isn't being used/ maintained everyday.

i know you feel like this might be an improvement, or you want to do some tinkering where a gain of some sort might be achieved, but this is likely one of those situations to where if the factory didn't screw up and you need to remedy it, than they did just right and should leave alone, outside of frequent shooting and maintenance of course,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*DO NOT USE A DREMEL TOOL!!!*
If you've never done the job before, a Dremel tool in your hands will make the feed ramp worse than it was.
If anybody wants feed-ramp polishing instructions, send me a PM.
It's a kitchen-table job, and it takes less than an hour.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> A Dremel tool with a cloth polishing bit and some Brasso.


I'm sorry I meant a Q-tip and Breastmilk.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> I'm sorry I meant a Q-tip and Breastmilk.


That seems to me to be a foolish response, but if it works for you, go to it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your help.

Well this was a interesting post for me.

I asked the same question on 4 different gun sites to gather as much info as I could.

I got every answer under the sun :anim_lol:- here are a few :

If you have to ask how, you are not qualified.
It's easy anybody can do it .
Use a Dremel on low speed.
Don't let a Dremel in the same room with a gun.
Dremel tools are the reason I don't buy used guns.
Use a Dremel with the felt pad and the red polish (jewelers).
So, my 4 1/2 inch angle grinder.... too much or just right? 
Use car polish.
Use toothpaste and a q-tip.
If it aint broke, don't fix it.
It's a 20 minute job.
It will take a long time if done right.
Use wet and dry 600 or 1000 wet dry paper on a dowel.
Use Fitz Polish or Mother's Mag Wheel Polish or use a little Clenzoil 

And on and on.


:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, *Don*...
Now go ask a real gunsmith.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Steve M1911A1

Why, I like what you told me. :smt023

But I probably will talk to my gunsmith :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

TheReaper said:


> I'm sorry I meant a Q-tip and Breastmilk.


breastmilk...that's hilarious! :anim_lol:

Thanks for the laugh, Reaper!!!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If anybody wants feed-ramp polishing instructions, send me a PM.
> It's a kitchen-table job, and it takes less than an hour.


Is there a reason not to post the instructions? Seems like it'd be easier for you to post once rather than PM them several times...

KG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

kg333 said:


> Is there a reason not to post the instructions? Seems like it'd be easier for you to post once rather than PM them several times...
> KG


I already have posted those instructions, some time ago.
But the forum moves on, so the post gets lost in the "general noise." So in any case I'd still have to post them over and over again.
That's why I ask that you PM me for them, if you're interested. I have a file that I just copy and reply with.
(Most people aren't interested. Those few who are interested send me a PM.)


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Ah, gotcha. Shame there's not a sticky somewhere with various maintenance and tune-up procedures like this, it'd be handy as a reference.

KG


----------

